# a través de (intermédiaire)



## marimar

Hola, me gustaría que me dijérais si en esta oración el uso de la preposicion "à travers de" está bien empleado:

"Avoir la capacité de pouvoir exprimer ces sentiments à travers d'un livre est un don magnifique"

Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
par l'intermédiaire d'un livre yo diría, porque no vas a través del libro, sino que es mediante el libro que te expresas.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola:
Si quieres usar "travers" tienes que decir
à travers un livre
pero te aconsejo :
par l'intermédiaire d'un livre
o 
à l'aide d'un livre
o
dans un livre

espera más propuestas


----------



## Isis34

Hola:

También puedes decir: "...au moyen d'un livre".


----------



## Sefora112

pourquoi pas "grâce à"

pouvoir exprimer ces sentiments grâce à un livre est un don magnifique

no hace falta (pienso yo) avoir la capacité de


----------



## dipascual

Sefora112 said:


> no hace falta (pienso yo) avoir la capacité de


Estoy de acuerdo con ella.

Pouvoir exprimer ces (ou ses ?) sentiments par l'intermédiaire d'un livre (ou : à travers l'écriture, ça irait non ?) est un don magnifique


----------



## Sefora112

*ses* car il s'agit des sentiments de l'auteur. A travers l'écriture est encore mieux alors, très bon travail de groupe  Au final ça donne : 

Pouvoir exprimer ses sentiments à travers l'écriture, est un don magnifique


----------



## pakman_1_9_8_8

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido*​
hola

me gustaria saber como puedo poner "a traves" en el siguiente contexto:

"no puede ser experimentada, porque al serlo cambiaría en su paso a través del sentido y del pensamiento"


----------



## Titi137

Hola Marimar,



marimar said:


> "Avoir la capacité de pouvoir exprimer ces sentiments à travers d'un livre est un don magnifique"



Por mí, tu frase es casi correcta: deberías utilizar "au travers de" y no "à travers de"Avoir la capacité de pouvoir exprimer ces sentiments au travers d'un livre est un don magnifique.​Encuentras la traducción de "au travers de" en el diccionario fr-es con travers (no puedo escribir el hiperenlace). Es lo mismo que "par l'intermédiaire de"

La diferencia entre "ses sentiments" y "ces sentiments" es que:
- "ses sentiments" significa "sus sentimientos" 
- "ces sentiments" significa "estos/esos sentimientos" según el contexto (es imposible decirlo sin el contexto).

Hasta luego


----------



## plumilla

Hola: 

Suelo tener muchas dudas con la traducción de "a través de".

En el caso de de la frase "Hizo las gestiones *a través del* Sr García" podría decirse:

Il a fait les démarches *à travers* M. García
Il a fait les démarches *par* M. García
Il a fait les démarches *par l´intermédiaire de* M. García


----------



## EdgarOtalora

Hola:
Yo creo que de las tres, la mejor o unica buena es la tercera.
Par l'intermédiaire de está bien.
Puedes decir igualmente "par le biais de" que quiere decir lo mismo.
Edd


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"par l'intermédiaire de" es correcto. Ver el diccionario de WR: español-français "través":
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/trav%c3%a9s


----------



## GOMINOLA

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​Buenos días!

Necesito saber como se diría esta expresión en este contexto:

"Te informo que debemos recibir cualquier consulta a través de tí y no a través del cliente"

Yo he intentado:

"Je t'informe que nous devons recevoir toutes les demandes de renseignement par l'intermédiaire de toi ???? et pas du client"

Me suena fatal, no sería mejor "à travers de toi"??

Merci!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Una posibilidad: *par ton intermédiaire*.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola

Lo siento Gominola pero no te puedo ayudar, de hecho, quiero ampliar tu pregunta.

¿Es posible que haya escuchado en algún sitio "en travers de toi", "à travers toi" y "en travers toi"?.

Creo haber oido las tres, de hecho, yo hubiese traducido el "a través" de la frase de gominola con un "en travers de toi".

¿Alguien nos echa una mano?


----------



## Pequena Brujita

On peut aussi dire "via" quelqu'un.

Par exemple, il a obtenu l'information qu'il recherchait via le secrétariat.


----------



## GOMINOLA

Merci à tous!


----------



## the_leviatan

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!

Quiero decir lo siguiente, y tengo algunas dudas. 

" ....que actualmente confluye en Ciudad Real *mediante* una ronda de circunvalación urbana, *a través de* una variante que evite el paso, sobre todo de vehículos pesados, por la capital"

y mi intento en francés es el siguiente:

"Le projet infrastructurel qu’on a développé au cours de ce document a comme objectif  élargir le réseau routier espagnole, qui actuellement converge à Ciudad Real *moyennant *un périphérique de  circonvallation urbaine, *à travers d'*une variante qui évite le passage, surtout de vehicules lourds, par la capitale"

merci bcp à tous!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Nunca se usa "à travers" con "de": *à travers quelque chose*.

También lo puedes traducir por "par", "grâce à"...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ratóncolorao

*Nueva pregunta​*

Bonsoir,

Pouvez-vous me dire la différence entre ces deux termes: "à travers" et "à travers de"? 

Je vous donne un exemple: ".....à l'attente d'être emmener, à travers de ce froid couloir, à une autre chambre ...... "

"Le moment de la rédemption est arrivé à travers son sacrifice personnel"

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi  il faut qu'on utilise ou on n'utilise pas la préposition "de" et si le significat change.

Merci, comme toujours, pour votre aide. 

S'il vous plaît, corrigez-moi. Je suis en train d'apprendre.


----------



## Paquita

Te indico la herramienta ideal para este tipo de preguntas: el CNRTL
En la palabra travers verás que puede ser sustantivo, y forma parte de varias locuciones entre las cuales 
*à* travers quelque chose = a través de
*au *travers *de* quelque chose 

La frase que da con à travers de es incorrecta o mal escrita.

Verás también otros usos de la palabra con otras preposiciones.

Y por favor indica siempre de título la expresión en la lengua de partida.

Te lo cambio


----------



## ayudaa

*Nueva pregunta​*​​

Hola:

Tengo una duda con respecto a la traducción de esta frase al francés: "Yo me he contactado con usted a travéz del Monsier XXX", el contexto: yo quisiera preguntarle a esta persona sobre un tema y fue el monsier xxx quien me contactó y me dió su correo electrónico, es la primera vez que hablo con esta persona.

Aqui mi intento de traducción: "J'ai vous contacté à travers de Monsier xxx" o talvez "J'ai vous contacté par le monsier xxx"

Les agradezco mucho por su ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Je me permets de vous contacter de la part de... / Monsieur... m'ayant communiqué votre adresse je me permets de vous contacter...  

Seguramente existen otras maneras de decirlo, espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jinura

*Nueva pregunta​*​​

Estoy poniendo un anuncio para encontrar nativos franceses para hablar, quiero expresar:

(la conversación).... Sería a traves de Skype.
Il serai sur Skype?

No se que preposición debo colocar delante de Skype.
Gracias


----------



## galizano

Je dirais "par l'intermédiaire de Skype".  http://www.language-exchanges.org/fr


----------



## jinura

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pourpre_soleil

Hola, me gustaría saber cómo se podría poner esta frase como inicio de una felicitación de cumpleaños a una ex profesora mía.

"Aquí estamos otra vez reunidas a través de/mediante las palabras" podría ser: "Nous voilà enfin réunies grâce aux mots"  

La frase precedería al siguiente contexto: 

"*Nous voilà enfin réunies grâce aux mots*. Les anniversaires ont ça de bien: ils nous donnent le meilleur des prétextes pour nous permettre de nous retrouver et partager des moments trop rares."

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Mederic

Hola, ¿nos puedes explicar porque estáis reunidas gracias/mediante las *palabras*?


----------



## pourpre_soleil

Mederic said:


> Hola, ¿nos puedes explicar porque estáis reunidas gracias/mediante las *palabras*?



Sí, la cosa es que es una ex profesora de francés que ahora nos mantenemos en contacto por e-mail y a veces la voy a visitar al instituto y tenemos una muy buena relación.


----------



## MaryCiela

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas tardes a todos,
¿Cómo puedo traducir *"a través de"* en la siguiente frase? ¿La mejor opción sería _à travers de_, _par _o _par l'intermédiare de_?
Original: "La municipalidad de Lima, *a través de* la Gerencia de Promoción de Inversión Privada (GPIP), está desarrollando el Concurso de proyectos integrales: XXXXX".
Mi intento: La municipalité de Lima, *par *la Direction de Promotion de l'Investissement Privé (GPIP), est en train de développer l'Appel d'Offres à projets intégrés:XXXXXX"
Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Saludos cordiales,
MaryCiela


----------



## Azarosa

MaryCiela, "par l'intermédiaire de" en este caso.


----------

